# addressing greenhouse gas emissions



## Milpa

Hola,

como traducir "addressing" al español en esta frase ?

launch national strategies for addressing greenhouse gas emissions and adapting to expected impacts

éste es mi intento de traducción :
 lanzar estrategias nacionales para corregir las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero y para adaptarse a impactos esperados


Gracias


----------



## Raspa

Escribe un poco más de texto


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Milpa!*

In your context I personally would translate the verb "to address" with "abordar".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Benzene.
Saludos.


----------



## Milpa

Muchas gracias, Benzene e Ilialluna, "abordar" me va muy bien !

Para responder a Raspa, tienes toda la razón, aquí está el párrafo completo :

Under the Convention on Climate Change, governments agree to (i) gather and share information on greenhouse gas emissions, national policies and best practices, (ii) launch national strategies for addressing greenhouse gas emissions and adapting to expected impacts, (iii) cooperate in preparing for adaptation to the impacts of climate change.  



Gracias otra vez


----------



## Milpa

Thank you very much, 

muchísimas gracias por su ayuda. 

Abordar me parece perfecto !

Sin embargo, aquí escribo el párrafo completo como sugirió Raspa, tienes toda la razón :

Under the Convention on Climate Change, governments agree to (i) gather and share information on greenhouse gas emissions, national policies and best practices, (ii) launch national strategies for addressing greenhouse gas emissions and adapting to expected impacts, (iii) cooperate in preparing for adaptation to the impacts of climate change.


----------



## seib

Milpa said:


> Hola,
> 
> como traducir "addressing" al español en esta frase ?
> 
> launch national strategies for addressing greenhouse gas emissions and adapting to expected impacts
> 
> éste es mi intento de traducción :
> lanzar estrategias nacionales para corregir las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero y para adaptarse a impactos esperados
> 
> 
> Gracias


"addressing": if you address a problem or task, or if you address yourself to it, you give it your attention and try to understand it or deal with it. 
Collins Cobuild English Language Dictionary.


----------



## seib

I was interested in the concept of "greenhouse emissions".


----------



## seib

Yo sugiero traducir "addressing" como "poner atención".


----------



## colombo-aussie

I concur with "abordar"


----------



## seib

"abordar" is also correct. It means exactly to start dealing with ... a problem, matter, etc.


----------



## seib

"Abordar": emprender o plantear (Larousse) - to start or to raise a business or matter which offers difficulties or danger.   (El pequeño Larousse ilustrado 2008). So, "abordar" is also correct.


----------

